# FYI Train Show July Pomona Ca 7-30-16 & 7-31-16



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI Train Show July Pomona Ca 7-30-16 & 7-31-16

Just posting to let people know there is a train show coming end of this month for those of us in the Los Angeles area. This will be at the Fairplex in Pomona on July 30 & 31. The Fairplex Garden Layout is also open during the show



http://trainshow.com/pomona/



No, I won't be displaying any layouts this time, can't commit to 2 days. So I will be going Saturday AM and plan to hit the sales tables.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Lot less G than at the BTS but I got two great deals, an almost brand new 3 truck Shay and a Piko mogul sans tender, I'll have to scurry up a loose tender for it but it and the Shay were worth grabbing.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just read about it today How sad. I might have made it over there 

JJ


----------

